# Can a retired marine be a sailor?



## mgerdau (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, I'm a Retired Marine. I did 2 years seaduty, but never gained any seamanship. But I just obtained a small sailboat, a 14' 1970 C-Lark. It was left out in the Central Oregon weather for over 6 years so all of the lines are rotted and all of the blocks are cracked and actually falling apart. I just received my new blocks for halyard and replaced those. Now I'm trying to figure out what blocks go where and what their job might be. Does anyone know how to do the running rigging on a small C-Lark?


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a site that will help you 
C Lark Info Main Page


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

No. Once a Marine, always a Marine!


----------



## mgerdau (Nov 21, 2014)

ottos said:


> No. Once a Marine, always a Marine!


True enough, Ottos! LOL

I guess in restoring this little boat I'll have to do my best not to foul the anchor or other lines, LOL!


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

Google and sailnet is your friend. After 10 post you can post some photos and these guys will tell you right quick. You'll get it figured out. Congratulations on becoming a seaman. Btw, there are a few threads here just for raising your post count.


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

The Marine insignia has an anchor on it. Add to that 2 years at sea. You have more time on the water than a lot of people who say they are sailors. Welcome aboard.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Some chopper pilot is rehabbing an Islander. If he can sail, I think you can.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Actually yes the marine insignia does have an anchor from an HTC ret. USN it is a seagull holding a beach ball with an anchor shoved up its arse:devil:2 boat:
( I have many years underway and am a golden shellback) first time was on the Bella wood


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry. As a Marine, you still operated under the Dept. of the Navy.
"MARINE" is just an acronym for "My Ass Rides In Navy Equipment", anyway. 

I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

mgerdau said:


> True enough, Ottos! LOL
> 
> I guess in restoring this little boat I'll have to do my best not to foul the anchor or other lines, LOL!


Also throw away any starch you may have.


----------

